# Is my golden retriever purebred



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

She's a cutie and looks pure golden to me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to you and your pretty girl, she looks like a typical Golden girl.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Welcome!!! pretty girl too she looks like a pure bred to me also.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Of course she is a pure breed, and a very pretty one...
When our Mattie & Moe had a litter we kept 2, Maecie & Murphy. Maecie had very short hair, almost like a Lab when she was born, but her hair slowly grew.
Yet our boy Murphy had long hair right from the start, so give it time as she mighten have her golden locks grow until she gets between 1-2 yrs old...
Here is a photo of her with Murphy (she's on the left) when they were approx 5-6mths old and another when she is 3yrs old...


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep! Golden all the way to me.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

She looks like a Golden, but if you want to know for certain, I would do a DNA test.


----------



## Kork70 (Jul 22, 2019)

Welcome, I'm new as well, but I agree with the other folks. She is definitely a Golden! A pretty little girl too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a pretty girl, and I think all Golden Retriever.


----------



## Jeff s. (May 5, 2019)

should not matter unless you want to breed her....but she does to me....


----------

